# New Toshiba TV stops working, turns on and off during set up



## strangerd (May 10, 2011)

Toshiba 55TL515U

Try to set up network access this morning. I entered all the code and everything for wireless and it initially said set up completed successfully.
I hit the netflix button now, or net tv, even menu now freezes the tv. Then the tv turns itself off and on again.. Just now as I'm typing this, the tv turned itself off and on again with no prompting first...


----------



## Cyclone112 (Jan 15, 2012)

Bump

I have the same TV and a similar issue when setting up the network. I have tried both wirelessly and wired and just as it gets a connect it seems that the TV stops responding, can't use the remote anymore and eventually have to disconnect the internet and unplug the TV to get it to respond.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If it's brand new, take it back. You shouldn't be experiencing problems with a brand new TV.


----------



## strangerd (May 10, 2011)

ok so I did figure it out... check your modem. if it is sisco modem the tv for whatever reason is completely incompatable with it. I hooked another modem up to it last night and it works perfectly now... do a reset first to make sure all your wireless programing is out and then try a different modem.

Good luck


----------



## Cyclone112 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info strangerd, I read that on yahoo answers about it being a problem with the Cisco modem(maybe that was your post). Can you tell me what model number you have as I have one provided from Shaw that apparently I have to use with the setup I have. My model number is DPC3825

@DoubleHelix, if it is an issue that can be fixed it might be worth keeping it but I am very close to bringing it back which I probably will do either way as I'm not impressed with the ghosting during 3D movies.


----------



## Cyclone112 (Jan 15, 2012)

Just for anyone else that comes across this thread. I switched to another router and it worked fine just like strangerd mentioned. I bet it has something to do with the specific Cisco model is a modem/router combo device that the TV doesn't like for whatever reason.


----------



## Iamnotatechy (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi there, I am having identical problems with the exact same router! Shaw provided me with this router (DPC3825) when I got their Turbo Internet and Gateway TV...so what I am hearing is that by swapping out the router, that solves the problem? Is the new router a Cisco band router or different brand all together? I just want to confirm before I ask Shaw to change the router as if it is a problem with compatibility with Cisco, then I will request a different brand...thanks for your advice!


----------



## Cyclone112 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey Iamnotatechy, I called Shaw and asked if they could give me just a modem instead of the Cisco Modem/Router combo that we have and they said they couldn't. I happened to have another router(Trendnet not Cisco) so i hooked it up to the DPC3825 and everything in my house now runs through it instead.

I highly doubt it has anything to do with Cisco brand, I think it's just this specific device(Modem/Router combo). Typically you get just a modem from Shaw and then hook up a separate router to it but for whatever reason this is the new device they hand out.

I am tempted to call up Toshiba anyways to see what they say about this issue and if I ever do I'll make another post letting people know what I find out.


----------



## Iamnotatechy (Jan 21, 2012)

Thx for reply....I called Shaw and they are going to replace my Cisco DPC3825 with a SMC D3GN ... Will post progress for others...I have my doubts given what you indicated previously...I have contacted Toshiba and they just sent blanket email with "troubleshooting tips links"...arrrrggggg


----------



## Iamnotatechy (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi Cyclone112...just a quick question...how did you get to hook up your router? I was told by Shaw they could not disable the router and that they only have modem/router combination? Thx for any help...


----------



## Cyclone112 (Jan 15, 2012)

Shaw did the same to me telling me that they wouldn't provide me with any other device than the one causing the problem. I had another router lying around so I hooked that up to the DPC3825. You will need a setup similar to below:

- Internet plugged in to DPC3825(Coaxial cable plugged into the wall)
- Ethernet cable running from port 1 of DPC3825 into a second router's WAN port(Port that distributes the internet to other devices hooked up)
- TV connected to any other port on that second router.


----------



## Cyclone112 (Jan 15, 2012)

dewitt-joyce, your answer really has nothing to do with the problem. The issue the three of us in this thread are having is not power supply related... You just focused on the blinking of the power light when there are three people in this thread saying its caused directly from a certain modem/router connected to the TV and once a different router was connected the problem went away.

If you have any information as to why a certain device would cause the issue described that would be great but the answer you provided above is completely irrelevant.


----------

